# Questions, Questions about the H



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Does some one have a serial number list for the model H?
How about a location fro the serial Number plate for the H?
Is there a number stamped some place if the plate is missing?
With a magneto, what/how is the plug wires run looking at the mag? Start with the top right and go clock wise.
PO woman jerked all the wires off and thru them away.
Fellow needed lawyer money, I got a good deal on the tractor culivator and home brew front blade.
Wish it would have been an M but take what we can get.
 Al


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a chart of serial numbers for the Farmall "H" from http://www.antiquetractors.com/cgi-bin/snlookup.cgi?mf=FARMALL&md=H+and+HV


Year Starting Serial Number 
1939 501 
1940 10653 
1941 52387 
1942 93237 
1943 122091 
1944 150251 
1945 186123 
1946 214820 
1947 241143 
1948 268991 
1949 300876 
1950 327975 
1951 351923 
1952 375861 
1953 390500 

I can't help you with where they might be stamped.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Al, nice find! The serial # plate is on the front left of the clutch housing, and the # is also stamped on the engine block, roght hand side behind the mag, just below the head.
Firing order is 1-3-4-2, starting top right on the cap and goes clockwise. 
It sounds like you got some nice goodies to go with! Let us know when you get 'er purrin again.:thumbsup:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks, for the help. I am busy but will post some pictures soon I hope.
 Al


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sounds good Al,, I'll be waitin!:homereat:


----------

